# LEED, BREEAM, CASBEE



## Eudokia (May 5, 2012)

Καλησπέρα Τα ανωτέρω αρκτικόλεξα αφορούν διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένες μεθόδους περιβαλλοντικής αξιολόγησης κτιρίων ή οικιστικών συνόλων, που ενδέχεται να μας απασχολήσουν σύντομα και στην Ελλάδα. Σύμφωνα με τον πρόσφατο οικοδομικό κανονισμό (άρθρο 25) προβλέπονται κίνητρα για κατασκευές με διεθνή ενεργειακή πιστοποίηση. Στο άρθρο των Κ.Αξαρλή-Β.Μπαμπούρη στο www.ekke.gr/estia/Cooper/Synedrio_PSM/axarli.pdf βρίσκω: 1. LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design)-ΗΠΑ: (ελεύθερη απόδοση) Αρχή στον Ενεργειακό και Περιβαλλοντικό Σχεδιασμό. 2. BREEAM (Building Research Establishment Environmental Assessment Method)-Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο: (ελεύθερη απόδοση) Κατοχυρωμένη μέθοδος περιβαλλοντικής αποτίμησης της κτιριακής έρευνας. 3. CASBEE (Comprehensive Assessment System for Built Environment Efficiency) - Iαπωνία: (ελεύθερη απόδοση) Ευρύτατο σύστημα αποτίμησης της απόδοσης του δομημένου περιβάλλοντος. Κατά πόσον μπορώ να θεωρήσω ως έγκυρες τις ανωτέρω αποδόσεις; Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Πάμε.

*LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) = Ηγετική Θέση στην Ενεργειακή και Περιβαλλοντική Σχεδίαση*
http://www.capital.gr/businessweek/articles.asp?id=214063
Παίζει και η Πρωτοπορία.

Όχι «αρχή» (η οποία είναι authority) και όχι «σχεδιασμός» (που πρόκειται για planning).

Πιο κοντά στην ορολογία των πολιτικών μηχανικών είναι όσοι λένε «*Ενεργειακές και Περιβαλλοντικές Μελέτες*».
Δεν μου αρέσουν τα:
Ηγεσία στον/στην
Ενεργειακό και Περιβαλλοντικό Σχεδιασμό
Ενεργειακή και Περιβαλλοντική Μελέτη


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

*BRE Environmental Assessment Method (BREEAM)* is a voluntary measurement rating for green buildings that was established in the UK by the *Building Research Establishment (BRE)*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BREEAM

*Μέθοδος Περιβαλλοντικής Αξιολόγησης (του) BRE
Μέθοδος Περιβαλλοντικής Αξιολόγησης του (Βρετανικού) Ιδρύματος Οικοδομικών Ερευνών / Οικοδομικής Έρευνας*


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

*CASBEE (Comprehensive Assessment System for Built Environment Efficiency)*

Πρόταση (δεν βρήκα τίποτα):
*Περιεκτικό Σύστημα Αξιολόγησης για την (Ενεργειακή) Απόδοση του Δομημένου Περιβάλλοντος*


----------



## Eudokia (May 6, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Nickel, για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Έχω μια ένσταση για το LEED όσον αφορά την απόδοση του Design. Στην αρχιτεκτονική γλώσσα με τον όρο "σχεδίαση" συνήθως εννοούμε τη "χειρωνακτική" δουλειά (σχεδίαση με ταυ και τρίγωνο, ηλεκτρονική σχεδίαση) και όχι την καθαυτό διανοητική εργασία της εκπόνησης μιας μελέτης, που νομίζω ότι σημαίνει εδώ το design. Νομίζω ότι είναι σωστότερος ο όρος "σχεδιασμός", έστω και αν αντιστοιχεί στο planning, το οποίο με παραπέμπει σε μελέτες ευρύτερης κλίμακας (π.χ. πολεοδομικές ή χωροταξικές). Επίσης, θεωρώ το "σχεδιασμό" προτιμότερη λέξη από τη "μελέτη" γιατί έχει ευρύτερη σημασία και περιλαμβάνει και την έννοια της πρόβλεψης όσον αφορά τη μελλοντική λειτουργία του κτιρίου, κάτι που ισχύει στις ενεργειακές μελέτες. Είναι λάθος κατά τη μεταφραστική κοινότητα;
Αφού δεν υπάρχει (ακόμα) επίσημη μετάφραση, για το LEED θα κατέληγα στο: "Πρωτοπορία στον ενεργειακό και περιβαλλοντικό σχεδιασμό".
Ευχαριστώ για τις διορθώσεις στους άλλους όρους.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Προσπαθώ ο κακομοίρης εδώ και χρόνια να δω μια πρακτική συμβατική αντιστοίχιση *planning = σχεδιασμός*, *design = σχεδίαση*, κι ας παίρνουν οι ελληνικές τις σημασίες των αγγλικών, όποιες τρελές σημασίες αν θέλουν να τους δίνουν οι αγγλόφωνοι, αρκεί να μπορούμε να λειτουργούμε και αντίστροφα, να βλέπουμε _σχεδίαση_ και _σχεδιασμός_ και να ξέρουμε από ποιο αγγλικό προήλθαν. Κι αν είναι δυνατόν, όταν τις χρησιμοποιούμε σε πρωτότυπο λόγο, να έχουμε τον *σχεδιασμό* για την σημασία που περιλαμβάνει τον ευρύτερο προγραμματισμό. Δυστυχώς, οι περισσότερες αποδόσεις για το LEED που είδα στο διαδίκτυο αναφέρονται σε _σχεδιασμό_. Μπερδεμένα τα έχει άλλωστε και η ΕΛΕΤΟ, αφού στις ελληνικές αποδόσεις που δίνει δεν ξέρεις πότε ο _σχεδιασμός_ είναι design και πότε planning. Στο αντίστροφο πρέπει να συμβουλεύεσαι το λεξικό τους ή την Πυθία. (Πηγαίνετε εδώ, επιλέξτε Ελληνικός όρος και αναζητήστε *σχεδιασμός*.)

Κοίταξα στο άρθρο της Wikipedia τον ορισμό και όλα τα *design* που έχει. Για μένα αυτά είναι *σχεδίαση* ή *μελέτη*. Έλα όμως που μπορεί να είμαι και ο μόνος που το νομίζει. 

Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) consists of a suite of rating systems for the design, construction and operation of high performance green buildings, homes and neighborhoods.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leadership_in_Energy_and_Environmental_Design


----------

